

Remind HN: Adobe patched Flash, try the new Ninite (YC W08) site to update - swies
http://updateflash.org/

======
swies
Sorry it's not much more than a version checker for OS X, we're still working
on building Ninite for that. As a consolation prize there is an iOS easter
egg.

